
Nfectious disease expert: We're only in the second inning of the pandemic - greedo
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/21/opinions/bergen-osterholm-interview-two-opinion/index.html
======
DarmokJalad1701
Is that baseball or cricket innings? Because if it is ODI cricket, we are
good.

